# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  newbie

## irpap

Geia sas paidia!

Isws na eprepe na to steilw ayto sto forum tou hswn alla mias ki aytes tis meres exei pesei o server to grafw edw..
Thelw na syndethw sto diktyo tou Hrakleiou.
Apo to spiti mou exw optiki epafi kai me ta leyka kai me ti fortetsa kai simera eida to stigma mou sto nodedb kai nomizw pws o kontinoteros kombos einai o "Garyfalia LAN".
Tha eprepe na epikoinwnisw me ton admin tou kombou?
Tha prospathisw na agorasw ton eksoplismo apo tin Athina wste na einai pio eykola ta pragmata otan gyrisw sto Hrakleio. Aytes tis meres diabazw ta quick starts kai tous diaforous odigous, wstoso tha mou arese na eixa kapoia protasi gia ton eksoplismo. Sketomai mia DLink 900 ki ena paraboliko piato. (Menw sto isogeio 3orofis polykatoikias)

Ayta..
Eyxaristw
Xronia polla se olous!

PS: Sygnwmi gia ta greeklish, alla o sygekrimenos ypologistis den exei ellinika..

----------


## trendy

Καλημέρα σου,
δυστυχώς λόγω μερικών προβλημάτων που αντιμετωπίσαμε με αλλoίωση της σελίδας μας, το φόρουμ δε λειτουργεί ακόμα. Μέσα στη βδομάδα ελπίζουμε να είναι έτοιμο και μέχρι τότε θα φιλοξενούμαστε από το awmn.
Στα ερωτήματά σου τώρα: 



> Apo to spiti mou exw optiki epafi kai me ta leyka kai me ti fortetsa kai simera eida to stigma mou sto nodedb kai nomizw pws o kontinoteros kombos einai o "Garyfalia LAN".


Οι κόμβοι μας στην περιοχή κοντά σου είναι οι 30,88 και 95. Με ένα scan τους αναγνωρίζεις από το HSWN30(ή 88 ή 95).
Πρόταση για εξοπλισμό δεν μπορούμε να σου κάνουμε στο φλου. Αν έχεις κατασταλάξει στο να πάρεις ένα bridge, προτίμησε το linksys wrt54gs μαζί με μία andrew ή ένα πιάτο με feeder γραμμικής πόλωσης.

----------


## irpap

Ok, s'eyxaristw!

Pisteveis pws ena Linksys befw11s4 tha boleve?

----------


## xaotikos

Θα σε παρακαλούσα να γράφεις με ελληνικά




> Όροι χρήσης.
> 
> β) Μη γράφετε με greeklish, προτιμήστε την ελληνική γραμματοσειρά! Η ανάγνωση μηνυμάτων γραμμένων με τέτοιο τρόπο, είναι πολύ δύσκολη και κουραστική για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των χρηστών. Η χρήση greeklish θεωρείται αδικαιολόγητη στις μέρες μας, που έχουν εκλείψει προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας, και κατ' επέκταση προσβλητική. Να θεωρηθεί δεδομένη η επίπληξη χρήστη που συνεχίζει παρά την παρούσα διευκρίνιση, καθώς επίσης και η επεξεργασία ή ακόμα και διαγραφή του/ των εν λόγω μηνύματος/ των από τους Moderators (Συντονιστές).

----------


## trendy

> Ok, s'eyxaristw!
> 
> Pisteveis pws ena Linksys befw11s4 tha boleve?


Δεν το ξέρω το συγκεκριμένο και δεν μπορώ να στο προτείνω.

----------

